# Updated Smilies



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

*Who would like to see our smilies updated?*​
Yes, more choice would make it more fun2578.13%No, I'm happy with the one's we have13.13%Not bothered really618.75%


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Reading other forums i find that some of the more up to date smily expressions bring more amusement to the posts.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well that was emphatic, glad to see so many people have an oppinion on the subject (I did include a "not bothered answer") for the cud chewers.

Is it really that hard to click a button, even if it is just to humour me.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yes, I miss the sticking the tongue out one as it would sum up my feelings for quite a few posts  I'm sure we had one on the old forum.

Moley


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

When I converted the forum across I moved most of the smilies over... guess I forgot some - sorry :? 
It's easy to add new smilies to the forum - just needs Jae to have the time to add them.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

KevinST said:


> When I converted the forum across I moved most of the smilies over... guess I forgot some - sorry :?
> It's easy to add new smilies to the forum - just needs Jae to have the time to add them.


 [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Well that was emphatic, glad to see so many people have an oppinion on the subject (I did include a "not bothered answer") for the cud chewers.
> 
> Is it really that hard to click a button, even if it is just to humour me.


Give us a chance! Some people have to work during the day! :roll: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Give us a chance! Some people have to work during the day! :roll: :wink:


Sorry Scotty 

I realise that some people just think "what's that [email protected] on about now ?"

but i really do believe that the forum would be much more entertaining with a few more "expressions" available.

I notice nobody has ticked the "I'm happy with the one's we've got" box though :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bump a tad.

96 views and only 17 votes can we be a little less apathetic :?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

sorry - but for some reason this is the first time I;ve seen this - always room for more smilies :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe as soon as a majority of forum members vote for it.... what do we have, 4000+ members currently?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Lets have some more PLEASE


----------

